# Non-chef needs advice for present for wife



## taedir (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi! I'm new and I was hoping to get some advice. My wife is a wonderful cook, and she has always wanted a nice knife. Currently we only have a poor quality set that was a wedding present. I know she wants a chefs knife, and she also wants a scalloped knife. I've looked at several web sites and can't find one that fits the bill. I would like to spend $50-$75 for it. Can anyone suggest a very nice knife for her first quality knife? Thank you very much!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a 5" Global cook's knife that I love. It's sort of a middle ground between a paring knife and a small chef knife, in my opinion. You really need to buy the ceramic water sharpener for it to keep its razor edge, but it's worth the additional $25 or so.

Here's a link to the knife I'm talking about. I have no opinion about the site; I just wanted to find a picture of the knife I'm talking about. Better cooking supply stores may have these. Be aware the handle is different from other knives'; it's better for people with smaller hands (many women, some men).

If you use the search function for this board and type in "knives" into the search line, you'll find tons of threads on this topic!

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

You'll see a lot of comments to the effect that knives are very peronal in terms of size, weight, feel, etc. It may spoil the surprise if that was what you were going for but it really would be better if your wife held the knife in her hand to make sure it feels right for her. Otherwise, no matter how good it is, if she is not comfortable using it, it will sit in the drawer unused.

Jock


----------



## taedir (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay, this is perfect:

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=6089

But out of my price range. Does anyone know of a comparable one that is a bit cheaper?


----------



## taedir (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank god for ebay! Just picked up this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=4375235709

What do you think?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh wow! You move fast! How nice, your wife is going to be very happy. 

I've never even seen that knife before in real life.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think you did well! Lucky lady.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Good catch. Way to go!

Jock


----------



## pgram (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like a great knife! I've used Henckels for several years and love them. But I recently recieved some R.H. Forschner knives as a present. Half the cost, twice the knife! Next time you shop for your wife, try to find her a Forschner. (They are not sold retail in stores. They are a professional's knife, and in my opinion, to die for!)


----------



## foodienews (Apr 25, 2005)

eBay helps in many ways it looks like. Is there a cooking type auction site? Just curious.

I'm very much into cigars and I love that there is a good cigar type auction site, having one for cooking items only would be great.


----------



## pgram (Apr 20, 2005)

You can find just about anything you want on ebay if you know how to conduct the searches properly. For cooking there is everything from catering trailers, to kitchen appliances, to cooking utensils. If you're going to do a search for knives, you'll end up with everything from hunting and skinning knives to kitchen knives. So be specific and use keywords like "Chefs knife", "10" Chefs knives", "paring knives", etc. If you know what manufacturer you're seeking, include that and it will hone the list down even further.

Hope that helps.


----------

